# Soundiron - Rainy Day Song-Writing Competition (Win The Omega Bundle)



## Soundiron Team (Mar 27, 2020)

Learn more: https://support.soundiron.com/soundiron-rainy-day-song-writing-competition/

As composers, we have to be ready to create music, rain or shine. Yet, even when skies are grey, the power of music can bring a silver lining to the clouds. So, we wanted to sponsor a song writing contest for a chance to win The Omega Bundle ($8,500+ Value) and four runner-ups have a chance to win *$100 in store credit* and have some fun with 29 free rain ambience samples!​
*First Place Winner: *The Omega Bundle

*Runner-Ups ($100 Store Credit)*

*Best Track*
*Best Track w/ Video*
*Best Track *(Rain Sounds Only)
*Best Track w/ Video *(Rain Sounds Only)


​


----------

